# Hammer of Daemons



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This book was fucken awesome. It reminded me of Gladiator the movie. It was pretty cool. Anyway, is there any other books of this series, and are they just as good. I would like to here what people thought about this book truthfully:victory:


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

there are the first two. Grey knights and dark adeptus or something like that.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> This book was fucken awesome. It reminded me of Gladiator the movie. It was pretty cool. Anyway, is there any other books of this series, and are they just as good. I would like to here what people thought about this book truthfully:victory:


I must agree that this book was AWESOME!!! It's the best Grey Knights book so far and the character of Justicar Alaric has been cemented as a real LEGEND!

The first two books were pretty cool setting up Alaric as a potential leader amongst leaders in the Chapter...but his actions and choices made on Drakaasi were Super-Human to say the least! Out of the Heart of Chaos to take the fight BACK to the Heart of Chaos..It doesn't get any better then that! Well...Gaunt on Gereon and his return is pretty close...

"Hammer" was a good read!!!:grin:


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

agreed, this book is awesome and epic.
read dark adepus too, though its not quite as good...


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

Grey Knights, Dark Adeptus and Hammer of Daemons.  After these books I almost went out an started a Grey Knights army. :good:


----------



## omera (Jan 30, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> This book was fucken awesome. It reminded me of Gladiator the movie. It was pretty cool. Anyway, is there any other books of this series, and are they just as good. I would like to here what people thought about this book truthfully:victory:


The whole book was badassery- especially the middle to the end. Alaric is one cunning and vicious marine.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

So it was a good read? I always thought it would be a bit stupid, a Grey Knight captured and turned into a gladiator just sounded too silly, but if you guys say it's great, I'll take a flick through it!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

you wont regret it

!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL. Just like Maximus he was great "cause the crowd loved him."


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like Hammer of the Daemons. I found Dark adeptus a bit dumb but as I Chaos player I was just hoping Chaos won even though I knew it would never happen. I just wished Chaos had gotten that STC, although I did bring a smile to my face at the end when the Chaos ship turns up. After reading it I really wanted to make a Dark Adeptus army.
I like hammer of Daemons as it shown none SM chaos forces. I know there was one Chaos space marine but he did not do much.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

The Omni just came out so if you haven't read it get or if you need new copy get it.
Ben Coulters best work better then Souldrinkers


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

finally, been waiting for the grey knight omnibus to come out, probably gonna pick that up today!


----------

